# Ebola Screening af JFK Int'l...



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

But "focusing only on a few..."

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ebola-screening-starts-at-jfk-focusing-on-a-few-among-masses/ar-BB8FxqY

(Article):

Oct. 11 (Bloomberg) -- John F. Kennedy International Airport began added screening for arriving passengers today to help stem the spread of Ebola, the virus that's killed more than 4,000 people this year in three African nations.

Mohamed Dabo, 22, a student in Indiana who had traveled from Guinea, said he was scared while delayed at the Customs and Border Protection inspection area for two hours after arriving on an Air France flight from Paris. He said he had his temperature taken and was asked whether he had touched anyone with Ebola.

"I don't really know what was going on in there but it was kind of crazy," he said in an interview.

While all international passengers are being sent through Customs' primary inspection booth at the New York airport as usual, inspectors are using special procedures for people listed on airlines' manifests as having traveled from Liberia, Sierra Leone or Guinea.

The new airport checks are starting three days after the first U.S. death caused by Ebola. The patient, Thomas Eric Duncan, arrived from Liberia on Sept. 20 and didn't begin showing signs of the disease until Sept. 24.

Anyone showing symptoms of the disease will be sent immediately to a Centers for Disease Control quarantine center inside the airport, Steve Sapp, a Customs spokesman, said in an e-mail. Customs officials wouldn't say whether anyone was quarantined today.

(Article continues)

Well, gee, didn't they do that with Duncan? Too little too late and it appears as a feel good gesture. Answer a questionnaire and take one's temperature. Ibuprofen will alleviate the fever and lower the body temperature (and ice) so screenings have flaws. Oh, well...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

What are they going to do if a passenger does have a fever. Maybe they will put them in isolation with other passengers that have fevers. This is a sure way to ensure further infections by putting a real Ebola patient in with a half a dozen people with the flu. Or maybe they will put people in 4 start hotels with room service for 21 days.

My bet is that the authorities don't know what to do if they find some one with a fever.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Of course they have it all worked out. Obola gave them a pep talk today and said let's get going! So now, everything is fine. No story here. No Ebola here. Your government has everything under control. 

OK, enough sarcasm. I am sure they have an ambulance standing by. All we can do is hope this stops some. As I have said in other threads, this is all for show. There are other airports that have international flights landing, some carrying people who started out in Western Africa. Obama made no attempt to cover them all, for whatever reason. Personally, I think the guy just does not want to be the Prez anymore. He wants the glamour and attention, but he is tired of the stress of the job. I hope he gets it together soon. There is a lot at stake.


----------

